# Awwwr



## Hayley_234 (Aug 29, 2011)

My friend just told me her mice had babies and are seeling them about in a week. She said I could buy one for $3, but unfortunately my mum won't let me get one, but seriously how cheep is that  Can't believe i couldn't get one. I would take full care for it and pay for everything! Just letting you know because I am bored. xx


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Most of my pet mice have been given away for free to people i know, got two people waiting at the minit. One of my boys was £6.


----------

